# Matthew 7:21-23 Question



## (^^)Regin (Oct 28, 2012)

[BIBLE]Matthew 7:21-23[/BIBLE]
Verse 22
On that day many will say to me, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?

Is this another way of saying "But we have faith?! we have fruits?!" 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2012)

Regin,

I don't think we need to read into what's not stated on the face of the text. The bottom line is that many will come to Christ on the Last Day and be surprised that they were not His. They will explain all the amazing things that (they think) they did in His name. He doesn't affirm that these things were actually in His name but that is their explanation of them. Even if we grant that they might have been done in His name, even Judas drove out demons in Christ's name. We know, by the fact that they are cast out, that Christ knows none of them. Christ elsewhere proclaims that He knows His sheep and that they hear His voice. In the end, what's important is that the Savior knows us and I believe many will have a firm confidence that they are Christ's. They will even think that they have faith and that the manifestation of their faith in mighty deeds is what assures them. The man, however, who has simply clung to Christ because he was drawn by the voice of His Shepherd to cling to Him for life will, by no means, be cast out.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 28, 2012)

Noted Rich, thanks!


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 28, 2012)

What is worrisome about these verses is that the ones who ask Jesus why they are not allowed into Heaven, think they should be allowed in. This means there are people who by their works think they have earned salvation. How sad to live this side of Heaven and believe your saved and truly are not. This is why I think polemics or apologetic endeavors within the church is seriously needed today for all the false beliefs today teaching doctrines that miss the mark and leave members believing they are in the Kingdom when they are not. I'm especially pointing to all the emerging and seeker sensative programs out their that weaken the gospel in favor of making decisions or signing a card to be saved. We need not be ashamed to call false conversions for what they are.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not simply those who attend unsound Churches who have false conversions. Our confidence is that the Father reveals the Son to us and we are given the ministry of the Gospel by which He sovereignly works. There are people who may have all the doctrines of grace correct in their heads but that does not enable them to ascend to new birth.

Revealed to Little Children (Matt 11:25-30) | Hope of Christ Church


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 29, 2012)

That verse is clearly about false converts. Obviously these people aren't showing real fruit. Consider Judas, did he show real fruit? He was a thief and probably thought himself to be saved until the point that he decided to betray Jesus. There are others who stay on the narrow path longer. Some of them end up at the door to the Kingdom before they realize they never entered the narrow gate. You must enter the gate!


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 29, 2012)

I cannot see anyone's heart so I truly cannot know if someone is saved or not. I don't think we can know who are the ones He is speaking of in these verses. It is easy to say most of the false prosperity preachers and faith healers on TBN are probably in this bunch and they probably think they are saved, and some may be. But what about the person that is led into making a decision from a high pressure sermon from a seeker pastor who doesn't lay out the gospel but just says "do as I say" and repeat this prayer? How many of these people are walking around today believing they are in the Kingdom when they aren't? This is what keeps me up at night sometimes; worrying about false converts. It worries me so much I even am afraid to share the gospel sometimes because I worry I will lead someone falsely. Do you all think there are many that fall into this category that the OP has posted? I believe there are.


----------

